# Question about changing house while on tracker



## RMCF (21 Apr 2010)

If you are, for example, on a €200,000 tracker mortgage and decide to move house and buy another €200,000 house (basically I'm hinting that you don't need to borrow any more money), would the bank just let you swap over or would they cancel your tracker and make you take a standard variable (i.e. a new mortgage)?


----------



## callybags (21 Apr 2010)

When you sell the house, you will have to pay off the mortgage and take out a new on for the house you are buying.

Therefore you will lose the tracker rate.


----------



## Mixednuts (21 Apr 2010)

It's called the "tracker trap" the single biggest reason why I am staying put !


----------

